# MISC | The World's Oldest Grand Railway Terminal In Use



## aeolian (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm trying to establish which railway grand terminal is the world's oldest. I am particularly interested in grand stations - i.e. a/the principle railway station of a major city. I know the oldest non-terminal station in continuous use (Edge Hill, Liverpool, UK - 15 September 1830). I'm trying to find the oldest grand terminal.

The one to beat is Lime Street Station, Liverpool, UK which opened on 15th August 1836:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_Lime_Street_railway_station










Anyone got any examples of older grand terminals, and if so, have they been in continuous use?


----------



## Surel (May 5, 2010)

Masarykovo nádraží (then just Prag) in Prague has been in use since 1845.















































https://cs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lánská_koněspřežka
This station has been built in 1930 on then the horsecar, now being part of the station Praha - Dejvice. But I don't think that it has been operational the whole time. In any way it is not a station building anymore. It just belongs to the station.










There are also station buildings in Bujanov, 1832 (CZ) and in Gmunden 1834 (AT) on the Linz - České Budějovice horsecar line (AT/CZ 1827) that are comprised in the current stations.

Bujanov









Gmunden-Engelhof


----------



## hammersklavier (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a question: Are you looking for the _architecture_ or _operations_?

Take Harrisburg, PA, USA, for example. This station is the third on the site, dating to 1887, the first having been constructed in 1837. This appears to be the oldest major American railroad station in continuous use as such (although there a couple of other station sites on the East Coast that might be able to compete).

And even in terms of the oldest terminal _structure_ still being used as such in the United States, Harrisburg has a claim anyway! Not too many of those old Victorian stations still in use.









rrpicturesarchive.net


----------



## jaftergdtyt (Jun 19, 2015)

That's very nice railways terminal shows in that picture as you have mentioned that it was formed in 1836.


----------



## aeolian (Sep 26, 2012)

hammersklavier said:


> I have a question: Are you looking for the _architecture_ or _operations_?


I'm looking for operations rather that the same physical buildings. Given the length of time the station's physical structure is likely to have been rebuilt a number of times.


----------

